

NTP is broken under MacOS 10.9 - mkempe
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5604114

======
mkempe
Apple broke ntpd while making changes aimed at energy savings. I found out
because I had update conflicts between various machines.

Workaround: compile the unmodified version of NTP from
[http://ntp.org/downloads.html](http://ntp.org/downloads.html)

